# AMT and Polar Lights "Slot Stars" 1/25th and 1/32nd Scale Cars



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Just posted the review of the new AMT and Polar Lights line up.

AMT-Polar Lights "Slot Stars" Review

-Paul


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

I wish they would make a few more 1/32 bodies other than the comic book cars.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

How fab is it to hear that there aren't any axle or tire or other QC issues? - Fantastic!

Would be awesome to be be able to buy just the rolling chassis at some point - sounds like a winner. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree! They really ought to sell the rolling chassis. There's just too many model kits out there that could be converted.


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for the review will have to pick some up.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Talked to my contacts at AMT and they are looking at offering the rolling chassis in the future. Not sure on an ETA, but they are considering it.

-Paul


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

pshoe64 said:


> Talked to my contacts at AMT and they are looking at offering the rolling chassis in the future. Not sure on an ETA, but they are considering it.
> 
> -Paul


have had my Batmobile & green hornet (1/32) on order...since Nov. '11 :drunk:

hoping 4 it by AUG. '12... "IF" they don't come out b4 12/21/12....:freak:
just crying in my hot-choclate.......

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I was in Milwaukee this weekend and saw the Camaro, 57 Chevy and 66 Nova in the stores. They look pretty good.


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

They all are in stock, We have been getting them in for about 3 weeks..Pretty neat also. I have to open one and really check them out. But looks nice. I like the Nova:thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I like the design of the chassis, I've been thinking about making one with the same concept for HO for years. It makes sense... a slider that moves the front wheel back and forth to fit any body.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

videojimmy said:


> I like the design of the chassis, I've been thinking about making one with the same concept for HO for years. It makes sense... a slider that moves the front wheel back and forth to fit any body.


Eldon did that w/ 1/32 in 60's, early 70's... best idea i found 4 using on cstom 1/32 bods :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Not to be a Buzzkill, or bearer of Bad News, but you might want to check some other forums on the "private" reviews of these new kits. They are really Poorly engineered and everyone that has bought one has been highly disappointed to say the least.... and I mean Highly ! One guy went to his hobby shop and told the owner about what he heard about these kits, the Shop owner said he never heard anything about these newly released kits, but said he would take a kit home and build one to see what it was like. The guy came back a week later, and the hobby shop owner said> you were Right- these are Horrible, and as they come- really can't be built without serious mods etc....
Seriously friends, read up on the actual reviews, these chassis are the worst ever !
PS- not to steer you to another forum, but look into certain posts from respectable posters who are leaders in the larger scale stuff...Example


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Not to be a Buzzkill, or bearer of Bad News, but you might want to check some other forums on the "private" reviews of these new kits. They are really Poorly engineered and everyone that has bought one has been highly disappointed to say the least.... and I mean Highly ! One guy went to his hobby shop and told the owner about what he heard about these kits, the Shop owner said he never heard anything about these newly released kits, but said he would take a kit home and build one to see what it was like. The guy came back a week later, and the hobby shop owner said> you were Right- these are Horrible, and as they come- really can't be built without serious mods etc....
> Seriously friends, read up on the actual reviews, these chassis are the worst ever !
> PS- not to steer you to another forum, but look into certain posts from respectable posters who are leaders in the larger scale stuff...Example



hi Ralphie,
u have been knowledgable on these things b4....
and considering these r coming from AW/Polar Lights....
why am i NOT suprized ????

still waiting on ANY word about my Batmobile & Greeh Hornet kits 
"Maybe"....I'll get "LUCKY"....:drunk:

Bubba 123


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I had not read any negative reviews on the 1/32 scale kits. I was told inconversation what other people heard. I wanted to get the Batmobile and Green Hornet cars because I am a nut for them. I didn't want to pay the prices for them. Well, with the 40% off coupon from Hobby Lobby I got the Green Hornet. The first thing I noticed was the chassis to body mounting system, DOUBLE FACED TAPE!!! I'll probably velcro it on. Next there are tubes in the kit you are supposed to cut down to use as axle spacers. That should have some kids and their parents throwing it against the wall.

I was hoping to put it together in a reasonable time, but now it looks like I may be spending a lot of time to make it a decent slot car.

RATS.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

pshoe64 said:


> Talked to my contacts at AMT and they are looking at offering the rolling chassis in the future. Not sure on an ETA, but they are considering it.
> 
> -Paul


This would be great. I've seen some of these at Hobby Lobby.
I have a ton of models I would like to turn into slot cars.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Racing the AMT chassis...*

These chassis are interesting to work with. And there is room for improvement.
These are not top of the line racing chassis by any means. But for people that like to fiddle with things that is ok. Where I race we are currently in a series with these chassis with a few changes. 
1)stock gears are horrible, we are using BRM gears (crown gear must be modified for clearance.)
2)We were not happy with the stock wheels and tires and we used BRM replacements there as well.
3)And we replaced the wires and braid with something better. Stock wires were too thin and the stock braids were just poor.
We are running these at 14.1 volts. (Not 13.9 or 14.2, but 14.1!)
Currently in the series my AMT Western Auto 57 Chevy is being beat by two guys that decided to run C6 Corvette bodies on their AMT chassis. Needless to say, the 57 Chevy cannot stay with the Corvettes in the turns. But I sure look cooler running the 57... 
So is the AMT chassis the best thing in slotdom since sliced bread? No. Far from it. Heck, from what I understand it is a copy of a stamped steel chassis from the 60's.
But they can be fun....


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

AMT has updated the kits with improved metal parts for easier assembly and greatly improved durability. New wheels, axle spacers and crown gear all machined from aluminum are included with set screws for accurate positioning. The soon to be released AMT 1962 ‘Arnie Beswick’ Pontiac Catalina, 1961 Ford Galaxie, 1971 Dodge Charger,and the 1966 Olds 442 will come with these improved metal parts.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*neat... (1960's slang...)*

Thank you for the update.

Anywhere online show these?

Scott


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

Can you recommend what brm gear ratio to use with the stock motor?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*I will have to look.*



slotcardan said:


> Can you recommend what brm gear ratio to use with the stock motor?


I know I have a red crown gear. I don't remember the pinion...
You do have to work file the backside of the gear and trim the axle bushing to use it.
It is not plug and play.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

noddaz said:


> Thank you for the update.
> 
> Anywhere online show these?
> 
> Scott


I have a new one in hand and should have a review posted by this weekend.

- Paul


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

These cars are nice to have. We do have a few in stock.


----------

